# Bedlam



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Say hello to Bedlam.
Jay Bedlam had an inferiority complex. All he ever wanted was to be important...to be looked up to by the townspeople. Then one day he heard that a local conjuress, the town's crazy bottle lady, had the ability to grant wishes. "Bring to me in two day's time the left wing feather of a crow" she hissed in the still dark night, "and by the next full moon you shall be put on a pedestal". Jay Bedlam didn't know a crow from a duck, and figured one feather was as good as the next.

the Bottle Lady was displeased.

On October 31st, 1802 his wish was granted.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks Amazing dave, i was happy to see the progress pics and him now WOW!!! and the story, its all together amazing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You are one demented man Dave.
Love it!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the story you gave with this prop Dave, I was wondering today what it would be. Its such a great prop, and the way you gave the chains the rust look is is really cool! It looks so real.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!! DAVE! That is just FANTASTIC!!!!!!! I love it, wanna send it to me???


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

you know if I was the bottle lady I would be pissed! Just one lousy feather for a life transformation.

very cool you magnificent bastard you.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

There are some strange things going on in your mind...lucky for us we get to see them. Completely awesome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!! Dave, you rock!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow man. I do enjoy the way your mind works.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is very cool! Love it!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out really great. The chains add to the sense of his imprisonment. Feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A truly original work of art. Fantastic.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Im' glad you come up with such awsome "back stories" for your work. Its a great finish to awsome art. Bravo!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

So cool!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I like how the stories of the two props work together. Wonderful concept. It looks amazing, got any night shots yet?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks folks. I appreciate the encouragement. Sometimes it is hard to know if anyone really 'gets it' or not since the path I have wandered down is a bit unconventional. 

I'll be getting night shots in the coming weeks when I start setting up...God only knows how I'm going to pull off tying all this weirdness together.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Bedlam


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> Thanks folks. I appreciate the encouragement. Sometimes it is hard to know if anyone really 'gets it' or not since the path I have wandered down is a bit unconventional.
> 
> I'll be getting night shots in the coming weeks when I start setting up...God only knows how I'm going to pull off tying all this weirdness together.


na dave i dont get it j/k ,but your work is so awsome.
im sure you'll pull it off, and make it look like it all belongs together.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

themes are for us mortals, the king of nightmares needs no such vices!
all right I'll stop.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work Dave....as always...please never stop!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats great Dave!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool dave..
I like your imagination, never ceases to amaze me.
your stuff this yr and last is all going to look great together...


----------



## ShakeySkellie (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow. That's amazing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You never fail to impress with your imagination... love the story too!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Brilliant Dave! I don't know what goes on in that brain of yours, but don't ever stop!!!!!


----------

